# Rudy Tomjanovich Steps Down; Will remain w/team as consultant



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Rudy T expected to resign tonight due to health reasons; Hamblin to take over!*

Per Ric Bucher on ESPNEWS..

Suppose to resign tonight after the game..

Frank Hamblin will take over as coach!

Get well soon Rudy!


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I've always wonderedwhat Frank Hamblin brings to the table.

He always makes the game of basketball sound so simple, which could help a young team.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1981564



> Rudy Tomjanovich will step down as coach of the Los Angeles Lakers after tonight's game against the Portland Trail Blazers, sources told ESPN The Magazine's Ric Bucher.
> 
> 
> His health, although not a relapse of bladder cancer, and dissatisfaction with the way the Lakers are playing contributed to the decision, sources told Bucher.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hamblen's not really a triangle guy. good or bad?

Hamblen I believe coached the Bucks when Del Harris had stomach problems and Hamblen was assistant coach when Jordan got the flu in the finals...... Rudy got a stomach virus and Frank coached the Bobcats game.....


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Maybe Kobe will get his wish and he'll be able to coach the team so he can jack up 50 shots a game without the worry of getting benched.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Ouch. I wasn't very happy with Rudy's coaching this year but this isn't how I wanted his tenure with the Lakers to end. I hope it isn't anything serious or life threatening. I hope to see him back in the NBA in some fashion in the future.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> Ouch. I wasn't very happy with Rudy's coaching this year but this isn't how I wanted his tenure with the Lakers to end. I hope it isn't anything serious or life threatening. I hope to see him back in the NBA in some fashion in the future.


same here


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Dont even start that Kobe forced Rudy T out bull**** you Kobe haters.

Rudy left because of his health and the way this team has been playing.. You do notice they are horrible without and even with Kobe right? 

I myself wasnt happy with Rudy's coaching this year but that doesnt change the fact he shouldnt have gone out this way.. Get well soon!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Now something like this gives Kobe haters ammo. C'mon there is no need to even bring Kobe's name into the fray, considering that the guy can't even play yet. How assinine. :no: 

Get better Rudy. I'm not fond of your coaching style, but I am fond of the man.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Wow...what a surprise...get well Rudy T.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

As horrible as it sounds, I'm glad Rudy T isn't coaching anymore, although I wish it would've happened under different circumstances.

I hope he gets better.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

In all seriousness Kobe should become player coach the rest of the season. Has been done before in the league he should try it. 

Would be interesting. I think this is a lost season possibly anyway. Give Kobe the keys and let him take a shot. 

Hamblen is just a temp anyway.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> In all seriousness Kobe should become player coach the rest of the season. Has been done before in the league he should try it.
> 
> Would be interesting. I think this is a lost season possibly anyway. Give Kobe the keys and let him take a shot.
> ...


Ah, no. This isn't the 60's Jazzy and it wouldn't work. Bring in a coach who's actually going to put in an offensive system that preaches movement without the ball and pushing of the tempo. The Lakers need to rebound better before that can happen though.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*It's too early to say exactly why he quit*

I think we should wait and see what shakes out in the newspapers, media before you kool-aid drinkers can say that Rudy's dissatisfaction with the team didn't have anything to do with it. 

I mean, Kobe's only out another two weeks.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

"Rudy is considering regination, but no announcement will be made tonight. He will not coach tonight"

"it is not cancer related"

John Black, Lakers PR Director on 1150am


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Ah, no. This isn't the 60's Jazzy and it wouldn't work. Bring in a coach who's actually going to put in an offensive system that preaches movement without the ball and pushing of the tempo. The Lakers need to rebound better before that can happen though.


Got nothing to do with this not being the 60's. Ain't no coach at this late a date gonna install an offensive system that gonna help the Lakers win more games. 

You suppose Kobe couldn't do it I'm not so sure. Kobe's a smart player and he surely has idea's about how to attack and go at a defense. This year is just about done especially with Kobe out a couple more weeks. 

I say give Kobe a chance to run the team, make a scene of it, and hire a coach in the off season that could help turn things around with added talent next season.

Kobe's gonna end of telling Hamblen whats up anyway let Kobe call the shots. 

The players respect him more than they do Hamblen anyway. 

Not saying long term just these last few month's.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Ah, no. This isn't the 60's Jazzy and it wouldn't work. Bring in a coach who's actually going to put in an offensive system that preaches movement without the ball and pushing of the tempo. The Lakers need to rebound better before that can happen though.


Got nothing to do with this not being the 60's. Ain't no coach at this late a date gonna install an offensive system that gonna help the Lakers win more games. 

You suppose Kobe couldn't do it I'm not so sure. Kobe's a smart player and he surely has idea's about how to attack and go at a defense. This year is just about done especially with Kobe out a couple more weeks. 

I say give Kobe a chance to run the team, make a scene of it, and hire a coach in the off season that could help turn things around with added talent next season.

Kobe's gonna end of telling Hamblen whats up anyway let Kobe call the shots. 

The players respect him more than they do Hamblen anyway. 

Not saying long term just these last few month's.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

WTF?! He is disappointed with the way the Lakers are playing half-way through his FIRST SEASON as the coach?! We have the 7th seed for crying out loud!

Puh-lease don't tell me that had anything to do with it.:sigh: 

Anyways, yeah....best wishes to Rudy.

Can we just NOT have drama for like 4 months with this team?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Nah..

I don't believe a bit Rudy T. is going to step down. Most likely, he's going to be away from the team for a while. 

As usual, BSPN had to stir things up.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*direct quote*

"He's considering several options and resigning is one of them. That decision has not been made," Lakers executive director of public relations John Black said. "There won't be an announcement tonight. He won't coach tonight because he's not feeling well. This has nothing to do with cancer."


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Bring back Del Harris!


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Report: Tomjanovich Considers Resigning*

*	Laker coach, in the first year of a five-year contract, is considering stepping down for health reasons.
_

From Associated Press
Rudy Tomjanovich is considering resigning as Lakers coach because of health reasons, a team spokesman said Tuesday.

ESPN.com reported that Tomjanovich would step down following Tuesday night's game against Portland. Spokesman John Black said that would not be the case.

_"He's considering several options and resigning is one of them. That decision has not been made," Black said. "There won't be an announcement tonight. He won't coach tonight because he's not feeling well. This has nothing to do with cancer."

Tomjanovich, who won a pair of NBA championships with the Houston Rockets, missed Los Angeles' win over Charlotte on Sunday night because of a stomach virus. He returned to the coaching ranks this season after recovering from bladder cancer.

Assistant coach Frank Hamblen, the only holdover from former coach Phil Jackson's staff, guided the team against the Bobcats and will coach them against the Trail Blazers.

Black said Tomjanovich has had a sinus infection as well as the stomach virus.

"It's health-related," Black said about Tomjanovich's absence. "He loves the team and the team loves him."

Black said he had no idea when Tomjanovich will be back on the bench — if indeed he stays on the job.

"He has discussed this with the appropriate people in the organization," Black said. "When he does make a decision, it will be announced at the appropriate time."

http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-020105lakers_lat,1,2294869.story?coll=la-headlines-sports


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Rick Bucher just said he's heard from his Sauces I mean sources that PHIL JACKSON is intrigued by the Lakers talent and that Odom would fit perfectly in the triangle offense. 

Wouldn't that be some stuff if he came back after all thats been said and done.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> Rick Bucher just said he's heard from his *Sauces* I mean sources that PHIL JACKSON is intrigued by the Lakers talent and that Odom would fit perfectly in the triangle offense.
> 
> Wouldn't that be some stuff if he came back after all thats been said and done.




is that bbq or ranch?


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

Its pretty obvious this has nothing to do with his health.

Kobe just needs to go away for a long time:laugh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This Jackson talk is total hogwash. Phil only says like 50 billion times in his book that he doesn't want to coach Kobe Bryant for another season.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

We don't even know if Rudy T. is gonna resign for sure. So let's all just simmer down, until we hear some credible info, maybe from his mouth.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

i say.... leave hamblen as coach for the rest of the year

and

mitch should trade for another role player to help out this laker team


----------



## KOBE_MVP (Jan 31, 2005)

*Rudy Is Leaving*

Rudy is to resign after the Blazer game!!!!


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

"Rudy Tomjanovich will step down as coach of the Los Angeles Lakers after tonight's game against the Portland Trail Blazers, sources told ESPN The Magazine's Ric Bucher. His health, although not a relapse of bladder cancer, and dissatisfaction with the way the Lakers are playing contributed to the decision, sources told Bucher." ESPN.com


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

also,

"Assistant coach Frank Hamblen will become the interim coach." ESPN.com


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Ah man..


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

As a person I feel damn sorry if Rudy is experiencing health problems. Rudy's the last guy you want to see in bad health.

As a basketball/Laker fan, I'm damn glad to see him go, his defensive philosophies were average at best and his X's and O's, especially with Odom, were downright sad. We'll see how Hamblin does.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> As a person I feel damn sorry if Rudy is experiencing health problems. Rudy's the last guy you want to see in bad health.
> 
> As a basketball/Laker fan, I'm damn glad to see him go, his defensive philosophies were average at best and his X's and O's, especially with Odom, were downright sad. We'll see how Hamblin does.


I feel the same way. Rudy seems like an extremely likeable person from what I see of him on TV, and I feel terrible for him if he's not feeling good. But at the same time I'm not sure his system was well suited to our personnel. I could be wrong, but we'll see if he does indeed step down and a new coach takes over.

I'm still in shock that this is even being discussed.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Tough deal for Rudy, I think the stress was too much for him. Why he'd feel so much pressure is beyond me expectations with the Lakers has been reasonable , make the playoffs grab 6,7,8, seed and try and upset someone in the 1st rd. 

This has nothing to do with Kobe. Any suggestion to the contrary is stupid. 

Not such a bad situation for the lakers Rudy wasn't a good fit anyway. 

I hope Rudy can reclaim his health and get back on his feet soon seems like a real nice guy.


----------



## luizmelo (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> As a person I feel damn sorry if Rudy is experiencing health problems. Rudy's the last guy you want to see in bad health.
> 
> As a basketball/Laker fan, I'm damn glad to see him go, his defensive philosophies were average at best and his X's and O's, especially with Odom, were downright sad. We'll see how Hamblin does.


:yes: I can´t say better...


----------



## KOBE_MVP (Jan 31, 2005)

I don't think its so much his health. I think that he see's the Lakers possibly going down hill and he feels that him and this team aren't a good fit. Either way I hope that he gets better and stay in the league, hopefully with the Lakers, if not with another team.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> Rick Bucher just said he's heard from his Sauces I mean sources that PHIL JACKSON is intrigued by the Lakers talent and that Odom would fit perfectly in the triangle offense.
> 
> Wouldn't that be some stuff if he came back after all thats been said and done.


Lol! I'd take Jackson in a heartbeat. Any coach that has an offensive system in mind.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: Rudy Is Leaving*



> Originally posted by <b>KOBE_MVP</b>!
> Rudy is to resign after the Blazer game!!!!



Thats not good news you jerk the man is ill, Jeez just get out of here you dont know wut ur talking about.


I like franks system and hopefully the team will keep as a interm for awhile


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Hold The Phone* 


Bucher reported that the coach would step down after Tuesday's game against the Portland Trail Blazers, *but spokesman John Black said that would not be the case.*

"He's considering several options, and resigning is one of them. That decision has not been made," Black said. "There won't be an announcement tonight. He won't coach tonight [at home against Portland] because he's not feeling well. This has nothing to do with cancer."

The Lakers, under assistant coach Frank Hamblen and without the injured Kobe Bryant, defeated the Blazers 92-79 on Tuesday night.

Tomjanovich's health and his dissatisfaction with the way the Lakers are playing -- at 24-19 they are seventh in the Western Conference, and Bryant remains out due to an ankle injury -- contributed to the decision, sources told Bucher.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1981564


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> WTF?! He is disappointed with the way the Lakers are playing half-way through his FIRST SEASON as the coach?! We have the 7th seed for crying out loud!
> 
> Puh-lease don't tell me that had anything to do with it.:sigh:
> ...


The reason people complain about Rudy is that the team is lacking in an idenity and most likely lacking in discipline. I dont hate Rudy, but its not like he was the lakers first choice as coach. He has been making decisions that some would consider horrible. Like not cutting down on the teams 35 + three point shooting, or the fact that the lakers simply run the same pick and roll plays almost consistantly. I hate to say that in the last two games the lakers have done more things differently (That I think a lot of people liked) than most of the entire season that rudy has coached. 

I cant fault all this to coaching. I mean its an entirely new team, where many people are still getting to know each other. But seventh seed? Yeah thats not bad at all, especally considering the star playing is hurt. But I think it could have been even better if the lakers simply focused on the little things. Defensive, moving the ball around, choice shot selection, and not to shoot 13 three pointers in the final 5 minutes of the game when your already winning by 10 points. 

As for Rudy being forced out by Kobe, these are the same morons that think the lakers actually forced Shaq to leave the team to keep Kobe. Rather people like it or not Kobe is gonna be a scape goat until they win another championship (Then you wont be seeing Mami Shaq t-shirts, but Kobe ones again as all the fans band wagon jump back onto LA.)


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

From the Game Recap:

''I expect him to be back. Right now, he's still our coach. Everything else is just speculation. We expect him to come back and lead us to where we want to be. I'm a Rudy Tomjanovich fan. I hope he comes back -- the sooner, the better.''
- Lakers Guard Chucky Atkins

''Nothing's been confirmed yet. We'll see what happens. I'm just praying for him. I know he's a great coach and a good man. He's got a great relationship with us.''
- Lakers Forward/Guard Caron Butler

``Everybody in here is still shocked and numb. I called him at the house as soon as I got here and left him a message. I just hope he's doing all right. We're all just as surprised as anybody else. Hopefully, he'll come back and continue coaching us. If he doesn't, we'll have to just kind of go from there. But our main concern is him as a person.'' 
- Lakers Guard/Forward Kobe Bryant

''I don't even want to talk about it. I hope Rudy's back tomorrow.''
- Lakers Assistant Coach Frank Hamblen who has coached the last 2 games. 

``He has discussed this with the appropriate people in the organization. When he does make a decision, it will be announced at the appropriate time.''
- Lakers Spokesman John Black

More Quotes

"I just want to play the game. I don't want to speculate. Hopefully, Rudy will still be our coach."
- Lakers Guard/Forward Kobe Bryant

"We came out and got the job done. It was tough, there was a lot of emotion running around here. If we keep this unit together, if we keep focused, if this change does come, we'll be fine."
- Lakers Center Chris Mihm


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Man if Rudy is gone which I suspect he is where do the Lakers go from here. Its total disarray. What other credible coach could we get to replace him. 

Jim Calhoun a college coach heavens no.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Didn't you guys read my post? Can we just chill until we hear some definitive news?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Tomjanovich May Quit; Jackson 'Mulling' Return
















Lakers would generate buzz if they were to rehire Phil Jackson if Rudy Tomjanovich steps down.

A reeling Laker franchise may have suffered its latest blow Tuesday, when Coach Rudy Tomjanovich informed team officials he might resign because of health concerns and the pressures that accompany his position — a move that sources said could prompt the team to ask former coach Phil Jackson to return.

Tomjanovich, hired as Laker coach in July, is suffering from symptoms of exhaustion and fatigue, and he has missed the last two games because of a stomach virus, according to Laker spokesman John Black.

Laker owner Jerry Buss, General Manager Mitch Kupchak and sidelined star Kobe Bryant met privately for half an hour during the first quarter of Tuesday's game against the Portland Trail Blazers — "just chatting," Kupchak said afterward.

But Laker sources said Bryant was asked in the meeting what he would think if Jackson were approached about returning, and Bryant said he would agree to it.

Jackson is vacationing in Australia with Luc Longley, who played center for him with the Chicago Bulls. When asked in an e-mail about any possible scenario in which he would return to the Lakers, Jackson said: "[I am] mulling that over in my mind. Luc and I are going for a swim this p.m. [in the] Indian Ocean."

Bryant and Tomjanovich have had a generally cordial relationship. Tomjanovich has complimented Bryant numerous times throughout the season, which passed the halfway point last week. But there have also been disagreements.

"He thought [Tomjanovich] was a great coach and a great person," said Bryant's agent, Rob Pelinka. "They've had nothing but a positive experience mutually."

[More in URL]


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

The fact that Phil actually said he is "mulling it over in his mind" is basically a yes to me.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Anyone notice that Kobe and the general management refer to Rudy in the past tense? Like He was a good coach, etc.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> In all seriousness Kobe should become player coach the rest of the season. Has been done before in the league he should try it.
> 
> Would be interesting. I think this is a lost season possibly anyway. Give Kobe the keys and let him take a shot.


The CBA has done away with the players' abilities to become a player-coach.



> 20. Can a team circumvent the salary cap by paying a player less but arranging for an affiliated company to also pay him, perhaps by way of an endorsement contract?
> I suppose it could happen, but the NBA will investigate if it suspects that an outside person or organization is paying a player on behalf or at the request of a team. If they find out that such an event has occurred, they will penalize the team. For the first offense by a team, the fine can be up to $2,500,000, forfeiture of a first round draft pick, and/or voiding the player's contract. The penalties increase for subsequent violations.
> 
> Incidentally, with the new CBA they did away with the ability for players to become player-coaches. This is because it would be possible to circumvent the cap by signing a player as a player-coach, and paying him less as a player but overpaying him as a coach.


Link from Larry ****'s CBA FAQ


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakers News Conference Scheduled for 2:00 CT!

ESPNEWS will carry it!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Waiting patiently for the conference to start..

Anyone notice Rudy's stats in college (Michigan)? Wow!


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

So many times has ESPN gotten fans hopes up only to let them down. If we could get Phil back, I'd be estatic! I doubt it will happen, but wouldn't want to have any other coach in the world. 

.... not even Gene Hackman from Hoosiers, or Sam Jackson from Coach Carter!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Rudy T. ends his coaching stint with the Lakers. 

Rudy T Steps Down
Citing health concerns, Rudy Tomjanovich stepped down as coach of the Lakers on Wednesday. Tomjanovich will stay with the team as a consultant and Frank Hamblen will take over as the team's head coach.

Tomjanovich resigns as Lakers coach, citing health reasons

EL SEGUNDO, Calif. (AP) -- Rudy Tomjanovich resigned as coach of the Los Angeles Lakers on Wednesday, citing health concerns brought on by the job.

``There are no outside influences, be it pressure from above, anything to do with my players or being here in Los Angeles,'' he said. ``This is all about me and how I'm wired. Nobody put pressure on me but me.''

Tomjanovich, 56, went 22-19 in his first season as Phil Jackson's successor and with a revamped lineup built around Kobe Bryant. Assistant coach Frank Hamblen led the Lakers to a 2-0 record when Tomjanovich missed their last two games because of a stomach virus and a sinus infection.

General manager Mitch Kupchak said Hamblen would stay on indefinitely as interim coach.

After victories, Tomjanovich said he would celebrate with a dinner of steak and fries, but the grinding feeling in his stomach always returned by the time he finished his meal.

``It just kept wearing on me and wearing on me and my resistance got low. It hurt my health,'' he said, clearly subdued. ``Maybe I'm an old general that needs to get his butt off the front line and do something else.''

Tomjanovich, who led the Houston Rockets to NBA titles in 1994 and 1995, returned to coaching after recovering from bladder cancer. 

He said that he began wearing down mentally and physically about a month ago.

``I went from this energetic, pumped-up guy to being sapped of a lot of energy,'' Tomjanovich said, adding that he takes antibiotics regularly now. ``It just seems like I got deeper into not feeling good. Why this happened now and why my body couldn't take it, I do not have the answer.''

Tomjanovich said the Lakers offered him a consulting position for two years, which he planned to consider.

He denied that his resignation was prompted by any conflict with owner Jerry Buss or injured superstar Bryant.

``I took on too much responsibility,'' Tomjanovich said. ``I couldn't shut it off when I was away from the arena. I didn't do a good job of having other outlets to get rid of some of those feelings and it built up in my body.''

Tomjanovich's decision stunned players and the front office, which now must now look for a successor.

``We'll have to just kind of go from there,'' Bryant said before Tuesday's 92-79 victory over Portland. ``But our main concern is him as a person.

``The other day at practice when we saw him, he looked kind of disheveled a little bit and everybody was concerned. I went up and talked to him and called him the next day to see how he was doing.''

Bryant sprained his right ankle Jan. 13 and hasn't played since. The Lakers are 5-4 without Bryant.

Tomjanovich signed a $30 million, five-year contract last summer and replaced Jackson, who left at the end of last season. Addressing reports that Jackson might consider returning as coach, Kupchak said he hadn't spoken to Jackson in months.

After leaving the Lakers, Jackson wrote a tell-all book that portrayed Bryant as aloof and difficult to coach.

After cutting ties with Jackson and trading Shaquille O'Neal during the offseason, the Lakers haven't been close to the elite team they were the previous eight years, when O'Neal and Bryant led the way.

If the season ended today, the Lakers would be in the playoffs as the seventh-best team in the Western Conference. Following Thursday night's game against San Antonio, they play 24 of their final 38 games on the road.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Cant wait to see all the people out here who are gonna claim this is because of Kobe or Bus. Yeesh.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

He way out of his way several times to mention how much of a family the Lakers organization is, how dedicated Kobe is (only player to call him before the season to talk basketball), and his great relationship with Dr. Buss. Translation: IT IS KOBE's FAULT.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>-D!</b>!
> He way out of his way several times to mention how much of a family the Lakers organization is, how dedicated Kobe is (only player to call him before the season to talk basketball), and his great relationship with Dr. Buss. Translation: IT IS KOBE's FAULT.


I hope your joking. If you are its a funny joke, if not.. well... then.....


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CDRacingZX6R</b>!
> 
> 
> I hope your joking. If you are its a funny joke, if not.. well... then.....


How would you feel if Kobe caused your dog to get run over by a truck? I have hated him ever since.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I just read on ESPN Insider that Rudy was making passes at Kobes wife while he was supposed to be sick. The truth has come fourth. :grinning:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I hope Rudy is OK. He's a good guy and it would be nice to have him stay with the team, even if it is just being a consultant.

As for Phil, him coming back would add another great twist to this soap opera. I would be ecstatic if he re-signed with us over the summer (Hamblen should finish the season as head coach). With Phil leading this group and a couple more pieces, we would have the potential to be a VERY good team.

I can't believe this. Every time I think it's over, something new comes up.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)




----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

it doesnt look like he has the "heart of a champion" anymore


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>-D!</b>!
> 
> 
> How would you feel if Kobe caused your dog to get run over by a truck? I have hated him ever since.


LOL! Kobe is the reason for my leaky roof as well!


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Uh, yes and no*



> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> This has nothing to do with Kobe. Any suggestion to the contrary is stupid.


Rudy T and Kobe loved each other, that's true. They had a great relationship, yes.

But even though Rudy didn't mind working for Kobe, the stress of trying to squeeze blood from a turnip was too much for him. 

This roster is so mediocre, he was trying to win with smoke and mirrors. Shoot 55% from the three point line and win in Sacramento. Miss threes and lose at home to New Jersey. Talk about a roller-coaster. Look at their record against winning teams. They just don't have the horses.

I think the primary reason the roster is so weak is Kobe Bryant's petulance.

So even though Kobe was not a direct reason for Rudy's departure, the fact that you essentially traded Shaq, Derek Fisher, Gary Payton and Karl Malone for Odom, Caron, BGrant, Vlade, Jumaine Jones, Atkins, and Mihm, because of Kobe's desire to have his own team, has a lot to do with Rudy's health problems. Coaching in LA, playing for an organization with the standards LA fans are used to, ain't easy. It's a lot easier with talent. 

I think you'll start to find out about Rudy's X's and O's after he's gone. I like Frank Hamblen and wish him the best. Heck, he's 2-0 so far.


----------

